# Raiola: "Il destino di Ibra è già deciso. A fine stagione saprete"



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Marzo 2016)

*Raiola: "Il destino di Ibra è già deciso. A fine stagione saprete"*

Mino Raiola, agente di Zlatan Ibrahimovic, ha rivelato ai microfoni del quotidiano svedese Expressen il destino del suo miglior assistito: _"Sappiamo già ciò che vogliamo, abbiamo le idee chiare. Ma non diremo niente fino a fine stagione. Ibrahimovic ha già scelto dove andare"._


----------



## Butcher (10 Marzo 2016)

Usa?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Marzo 2016)

Manchester United.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Marzo 2016)

Andrà da Giannino, incontrerà Galliani, ci si farà una foto... e poi firmerà per il Manchester United o per il Bayern Monaco. 

P.S. non prima di aver chiamato Fester e averlo spernacchiato al telefono.


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2016)

Manchester United insieme a Mourinho


----------



## DannySa (10 Marzo 2016)

Andremo a casa di Galliani, suoneremo il citofono, Ibra chiederà "è in casa dottor Galliani?" e allora aspetteremo i suoi comodi (cioè aspetteranno che Galliani svuoti il vaso da notte), ci accomoderemo in soggiorno, Ibra si inginocchierà e chiederà con la testa chinata di poter tornare al Milan (squadra che non avrebbe mai lasciato 4 anni fa), io per conto mio lo ringrazierò per quanto fatto con Balotelli e Gigi e insieme attenderemo la risposta del dottore.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2016)

Le opzioni sono due. Usa/Quatar oppure United.

In Europa solo lo United. Il motivo è semplice, è una squadra che può permettersi di dare tanto di ingaggio ad uno di 35 anni. Lo hanno per quel rottame di Falcao. Non ha una certa idea sui giocatori vecchi ecc.

Non credo assolutamente al Bayern. Il club tedesco ha una certa filosofia, sebbene Ibra può giocare fino a 40 anni, non vedo i Bavaresi mettere tanto di ingaggio ad uno di 35 anni.. non è roba da Bayern.

Sarà sicuramente United, certo con i ritmi della Premier. Un paradosso ma Zlatana può anche fare differenza in Italia, in un campionato lentissimo. Ma non credo negli altri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2016)

Ci sarà una qualche sceneggiata con Ibra che cucina la carbonara con Fester e Raiola invitati a cena, poi una settimana di attesa per la risposta di Ibra e infine il rinnovo a Balotelli.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Marzo 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ci sarà una qualche sceneggiata con Ibra che cucina la carbonara con Fester e Raiola invitati a cena, poi una settimana di attesa per la risposta di Ibra e infine il rinnovo a Balotelli.


----------



## ignaxio (11 Marzo 2016)

usa


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (11 Marzo 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Le opzioni sono due. Usa/Quatar oppure United.
> 
> In Europa solo lo United. Il motivo è semplice, è una squadra che può permettersi di dare tanto di ingaggio ad uno di 35 anni. Lo hanno per quel rottame di Falcao. Non ha una certa idea sui giocatori vecchi ecc.
> 
> ...



Contro Chelsea ha appena dimostrato che i ritmi inglesi gli vanno più che bene


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Marzo 2016)

Solite voci già iniziate con la storiella della moglie che vuole tornare a Milano (bè in effetti però lasciare Parigi per andare a Monco o Manchester..che schifo, avrebbe ragione in fondo)...
Io credo che quella potrebbe davvero essere l'unica chance di rivederlo da noi...ma Ibra che gioca coi nostri falliti non me lo vedo proprio...
Speriamo almeno comunichi tutto subito prima dell'Europeo..non vorrei assistere ai soliti teatrini


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Marzo 2016)

Allora: escluderei gli USA, perché significherebbe ritiro e Ibra ha ancora molto da dare, ma soprattutto non permetterebbe a Raiola di fare proclami di questo tipo; noi possiamo smetterla di illuderci, perché, sebbene sogniamo ancora una nostra rinascita, siamo ufficialmente da alcuni anni soltanto una nobile decaduta; alla luce di ciò credo che il campo delle ipotesi si stringa a Bayern Monaco e United, però, guardando chi c'è in panchina dagli uni e dagli altri, direi che il sodalizio con Mou potrebbe seriamente ricongiungersi.


----------



## mistergao (11 Marzo 2016)

Per me invece non andrà allo United o, in genere, in Premier. Io propendo per la pista statunitense, però il personaggio è imprevedibile, mi aspetto sorprese, ovviamente non rossonere.

Se non dovesse andare negli USA io direi una destinazione a sorpresa, tipo Roma.


----------



## prebozzio (11 Marzo 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Per me invece non andrà allo United o, in genere, in Premier. Io propendo per la pista statunitense, però il personaggio è imprevedibile, mi aspetto sorprese, ovviamente non rossonere.
> 
> Se non dovesse andare negli USA io direi una destinazione a sorpresa, tipo *Roma*.


Così El Shaarawy ricomincia a piangere


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Marzo 2016)

Secondo Redknapp andrà al Chelsea.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Marzo 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Così El Shaarawy ricomincia a piangere



va alo united per me, e se va li l'anno prossimo vincono tutto


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Marzo 2016)

Secondo me va a finire che va all'Inter


----------



## Hammer (12 Marzo 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Per me invece non andrà allo United o, in genere, in Premier. Io propendo per la pista statunitense, però il personaggio è imprevedibile, mi aspetto sorprese, ovviamente non rossonere.
> 
> *Se non dovesse andare negli USA io direi una destinazione a sorpresa, tipo Roma*.



L'unico modo che ha la Roma per vincere lo scudo


----------

